# Dog ladder



## ice climber (Sep 1, 2011)

Momarsh dog ladder for boat. Brand new (didn’t fit my boat) $25
Columbus near I-71


----------



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

ice climber said:


> Momarsh dog ladder for boat. Brand new (didn’t fit my boat) $25
> Columbus near I-71


I am interested in the dog ladder, please let me know if it is still available, thanks!
Mark


----------

